# Gamma-World-esque Novels?



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

I've been wanting to read a Gamma World/After-the-Bomb type book for a while now, but I haven't seen much of this genre out there.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

------------------------------------------------
Here's what's been recommended so far:
*Hiero's Journey* and 
*The Unforsaken Hiero*
by Sterling E. Lanier

*The Fox Run (The Endworld, No 1)*
by David Robbins

*Vampire Hunter D (Graphic Novel)*
by Hideyuki Kikuchi

*Redbeard *
by Mike Resnick

*Horseclans Series*
by Robert Adams:

_The Coming of the Horseclans_, 1975
_Swords of the Horseclans_, 1976
_Revenge of the Horseclans_, 1977
_A Cat of Silvery Hue_, 1979
_The Savage Mountains_, 1979
_The Patrimony_, 1980
_Horseclans Odyssey_, 1981
_The Death of a Legend_, 1981
_The Witch Goddess_, 1982
_Bili the Axe_, 1982
_Champion of the Last Battle_, 1983
_A Woman of the Horseclans_, 1983
_Horses of the North_, 1985
_A Man Called Milo Morai_, 1986
_The Memories of Milo Morai_, 1986
_Trumpets of War_, 1987
_Madman's Army_, 1987
_The Clan of the Cats_, 1988

*Daybreak: 2250AD* (also published under the title *Starman's Son*) 
*Star Man
Beastmaster*
by Andre Norton

*Marked Man*
by Charles Ingrid

*Dark is the Sun*
by Phillip Jose Farmer

*"Pelbar" (or Pelbarr) cycle *
by Paul O. Williams​


----------



## Swoop109 (Jul 30, 2005)

I've always found the following to be one of the better Gamma-esque style novels,

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/002-6461384-2283230?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance


----------



## Iku Rex (Jul 30, 2005)

This series spring to mind:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0843931051/102-4884995-9141762?v=glance (Link to first in series.) 

It's been a while since I read any of the books (in Norwegian), but IIRC they're reasonably entertaining and the setting is "Gamma Worldish".

Quick copy-paste from one of the customer reviews: 



> It is an interesting read that deals with a group of people living in a very fictional post apocalyptic future. A future that has mutants, mutated humans, a crazed Russian army along with tons of other interesting hurdles they must cross in order to stay alive. It has rich detailed characters, interesting action and some nice jokes. While it is not Shakespeare as far as the writing is concerned, it is fast paced and can keep you interested.


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Swoop109 said:
			
		

> I've always found the following to be one of the better Gamma-esque style novels,
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/002-6461384-2283230?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance



 Ooooo... that DOES sound Gamma-World-esque.  I'll definitely check this one out!


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Iku Rex said:
			
		

> This series spring to mind:
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0843931051/102-4884995-9141762?v=glance (Link to first in series.)
> 
> It's been a while since I read any of the books (in Norwegian), but IIRC they're reasonably entertaining and the setting is "Gamma Worldish".
> ...



 This also sounds like what I'm looking for!  Thanks!


----------



## Swoop109 (Jul 30, 2005)

Although a bit different from the standard Gamma World setting, more a gothic pulp sci-fi post-collapse. I've found the first book of this series very interesting from a setting standpoint and plan on getting the others as they are released. In addition, the book provided much greater detail then the movies.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...eld-keywords=Vampire+hunter+D&Go.x=11&Go.y=12


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Swoop109 said:
			
		

> Although a bit different from the standard Gamma World setting, more a gothic pulp sci-fi post-collapse. I've found the first book of this series very interesting from a setting standpoint and plan on getting the others as they are released. In addition, the book provided much greater detail then the movies.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...eld-keywords=Vampire+hunter+D&Go.x=11&Go.y=12



 wow.  I've got to check that out!  Thanks!


----------



## Umbran (Jul 30, 2005)

What, are people now bec0ming allergic to putting titles and authors in posts?


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> What, are people now bec0ming allergic to putting titles and authors in posts?



 It's just another symptom from all the radioactive fallout


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's what's been recommended so far:
*Hiero's Journey*
by Sterling E. Lanier

*The Fox Run (The Endworld, No 1)*
by David Robbins

*Vampire Hunter D (Graphic Novel)*
by Hideyuki Kikuchi​


----------



## Richards (Jul 30, 2005)

I also strongly recommend _Hiero's Journey_, as recommended by Swoop109 above.  By the way, Sterling Lanier also wrote a sequel to it, _The Unforsaken Hiero_, which was also pretty good.

You might also want to try out _Redbeard_ by Mike Resnick.  I recall it being filled with mutated humanoids in the far future, although I don't recall the circumstances of the apocalyptic event that caused civilization to fall, nor whether there were mutated animals walking around.  It's been awhile since I read it (like, 25 years), but I do remember Redbeard was pretty much a pure-strain human barbarian in an army of mutants.

Johnathan


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 30, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I also strongly recommend _Hiero's Journey_, as recommended by Swoop109 above.  By the way, Sterling Lanier also wrote a sequel to it, _The Unforsaken Hiero_, which was also pretty good.



Hmmm.... I'll definitely have to try Hiero's Journey.  It looks like it's not in print any longer though.   At least you can still buy used books online!



			
				Richards said:
			
		

> You might also want to try out _Redbeard_ by Mike Resnick.



Looks like this one's out of print too, dang it!

Thanks!


----------



## adwyn (Jul 30, 2005)

There was an old series (c. 1980) that included a book titled "Billi of the Axe". The series was called Horselords or something similar and had several books. I haven't read them in years but I do remember recognizing some ideas and characters from the series in 2nd ed Gamma World.


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 31, 2005)

adwyn said:
			
		

> There was an old series (c. 1980) that included a book titled "Billi of the Axe". The series was called Horselords or something similar and had several books. I haven't read them in years but I do remember recognizing some ideas and characters from the series in 2nd ed Gamma World.



 I've Googled this and can't seem to find anything.  Any other hints as to the author or title?

Thanks!


----------



## Muck (Jul 31, 2005)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> I've Googled this and can't seem to find anything. Any other hints as to the author or title?
> 
> Thanks!




<!--StartFragment --> Robert Adams:

_The Coming of the Horseclans_, 1975
_Swords of the Horseclans_, 1976
_Revenge of the Horseclans_, 1977
_A Cat of Silvery Hue_, 1979
_The Savage Mountains_, 1979
_The Patrimony_, 1980
_Horseclans Odyssey_, 1981
_The Death of a Legend_, 1981
_The Witch Goddess_, 1982
_Bili the Axe_, 1982
_Champion of the Last Battle_, 1983
_A Woman of the Horseclans_, 1983
_Horses of the North_, 1985
_A Man Called Milo Morai_, 1986
_The Memories of Milo Morai_, 1986
_Trumpets of War_, 1987
_Madman's Army_, 1987
_The Clan of the Cats_, 1988


----------



## shadowlight (Jul 31, 2005)

Muck said:
			
		

> <!--StartFragment --> Robert Adams:
> 
> _The Coming of the Horseclans_, 1975
> _Swords of the Horseclans_, 1976
> ...



 Sweet.  Thanks!


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 31, 2005)

I second the _Horseclans_ books by Robert Adams.

You might also want to check out:
_Damnation Alley_ by Roger Zelazny
_Deathlands_ series and _Outlanders_ series by James Axler


----------



## tec-9-7 (Jul 31, 2005)

You MUST READ Daybreak: 2250AD! (also published under the title Starman's Son) by Andre Norton.  It was written in the '50's and once you read it, you will see that it, along with Hiero's Journey, provide about 95% of the inspiration for the Gamma World game.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 31, 2005)

I will third the Horse Clan books, kind of surprising we have not seen them in re-print.  You may also want to check out Charles Ingrid's Marked Man, Andre Nortan's Star Man and Beastmaster, plus a few others.  There were a number of them back in the 70s I remember reading but can't think of.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 1, 2005)

Good resource at Wikipedia.


----------



## tec-9-7 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ooo!  Ooo!  Also Dark is the Sun by Phillip Jose Farmer.  It isn't as directly relavent as Lanier or Norton, but it's definitely P-A and quite good!


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 1, 2005)

Somewhat more serious, and somewhat more obscure, but a series I enjoyed a lot growing up is the "Pelbar" (or Pelbarr) cycle by Paul O. Williams.  Kind of old though, early 80s, and probably out of print.


----------



## shadowlight (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!  I've updated the initial post as a summary.  This is actually reminding me of  a few P-A books I read in high school... now if I could just remember the titles....


----------

